# 06 gto wont start



## ItsCaammed06 (Mar 28, 2019)

Alright. So i have a 2006 gto with an lq9 swap done, stage 3 cam, and some other small goodies to support. Crank no start issue. But on a very rare occasion it will fire. Ive got fuel at the schrader valve, spark at the wires with brand new plugs, and honestly im losing hope. Any ideas?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Check the fuel pressure, these cars are all very sensitive to pressure, even a small drop can effect it. Of course check for trouble codes, crank sensor, IAC etc etc


----------



## nardulli (Sep 13, 2009)

If I read this correctly you just swapped a gen 3 lQ9 6.0 liter in place of the gen 4 LS2. Love to understand the reasoning behind that swap. If it has never started since the swap, then my first place to look is electrical. Bad connection at cam or crank Sensor? (Sorry if I'm annoying you with stuff you've already checked). Did you research what if any code / settings changes the ECM might need? Is the engine ground good? I would also put a gauge on the fuel rail to ensure you're' getting enough pressure. Man, this is a tough one. good luck.


----------



## ItsCaammed06 (Mar 28, 2019)

Swapped it to the iron block cause i plan on boosting sometime in the near future and the ls2 took a dump on me. Checking crank and cam sensor today after work again and a few other things. It started after everything was hooked up and ran fine til i shut it off. Fired once since.


----------



## nardulli (Sep 13, 2009)

was thinking about this - I once had a similar gremlin after I built a LS2 and forgot to re-install the metal tab that grounds the fuel rails to the engine. In the photo below the red circle on the right shows OEM location of the tab. Circel on the left is where I put it after the build. (for no reason other than I forgot where it went). Grounds the fuel rail to the engine once the manifold bolt is installed.


----------

